# CPT code for cystourethroscopy with ureteroscopy to fulgurate a ureteral lesion?



## vduque (Nov 26, 2012)

the urologist performs a cystourethroscopy with ureteroscopy to fulgurate a ureteral lesion. what are the cpt code(s) for the procedure?

52354, 52330, 52325 or 52354/52330-51?


----------

